# Joe McNally - Nikon D4



## smirkypants (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm just throwing this out there. I love Joe McNally and he's done a really cool video promoting the new D4 for Nikon. I liked it so much I watched it a couple of times.

Then I realized something... you don't need a D4 to get any of those shots. With the lighting that's set up, you could definitely do it was a 5D2 or 5D1 or even 7D. Heck, you could probably get really close with a Rebel or even a G12!

Luv ya Joe... but those shots have nothing to do with the camera and everything to do with the lighting.

Joe McNally Photography- On location with the Nikon D4


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 31, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> ...those shots have nothing to do with the camera and everything to do with the lighting.[/url]



No surprise there. Did you see the vid about the fashion shoot with the iPhone? Good lighting and some photoshopping, 'pro' shots.


----------



## Gothmoth (Jan 31, 2012)

well joe is all about lighting.. i never heard he said or wrote it´s about his camera.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 31, 2012)

I am into flash in a big way and always pleased to see how the masters do it.

Thanks for posting this - a great video


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 1, 2012)

yep its all in the light, and Joe knows exactly how to nail it


----------



## smirkypants (Feb 1, 2012)

I think I watched the part with the model and the snake about... oh... 40 times. Stunning, stunning girl. Every time I watch a Joe McNally video, I buy another 580EXII and another FlexTT5. Your really can't have enough of them.


----------



## Astro (Feb 1, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> I think I watched the part with the model and the snake about... oh... 40 times. Stunning, stunning girl. Every time I watch a Joe McNally video, I buy another 580EXII and another FlexTT5. Your really can't have enough of them.



phottix odin is much better then the PW flex system.
PW has issues with the flex system. 

the phottix system has an LCD and is cheaper and works perfect with canon flashes.

i had the old PW for years but then i tried the flex system and was dissapointed.

the phottix odin system in contrast works 100% flawless with canon flash units.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 1, 2012)

Astro said:


> phottix odin is much better then the PW flex system.
> PW has issues with the flex system.
> 
> the phottix system has an LCD and is cheaper and works perfect with canon flashes.
> ...



I think we have been through this discussion before. It seems to be more of a problem with US wireless frequencies. I use the Flex system without issue - including @ 5fps snd hss - without missing. I currently run with 1 MiniTT1 and 4 FlexTT5 on 1 580EXII and 4 580EX. I have tested over 100ft, including one in the shed - no problem with that. I use 2 Canon channels and one speedlight on manual most of the time ( rim light)

I am in the UK so have 433mhz radio frequency

I think that it would be wrong to brand the PW Flex as 'having issues' or perhaps it is OK only for me using in a straightforward way rather in an extreme way?


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 1, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> I think I watched the part with the model and the snake about... oh... 40 times. Stunning, stunning girl. Every time I watch a Joe McNally video, I buy another 580EXII and another FlexTT5. Your really can't have enough of them.



So its YOU i keep bidding against on ebay for more 580s everytime he releases a new video or book!


----------

